
How the world economy has evolved over the last 35 years - personjerry
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-world-economy-evolved-over-35-years-2015-10
======
personjerry
I thought it was especially interesting that China VERY VERY recently outpaced
Japan, and that Germany is actually shrinking proportionately.

